# prime members only: $10 credit for buying gift card pack



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=lp_11633657011_gb1h_img_m-8_8422_004f9f6a?rh=i%3Agift-cards%2Cn%3A11633657011&ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&node=11633657011

This seems like free money for entering some gift card codes. Especially for those who like to use gift cards to control their Kindle book spending! I ordered one using one of their Amazon cards, and my order review claims I will also get a 5% statement credit although that seems like gilding the lily a bit too much.

*****Note that you have to click a yellow button for a coupon code to get the credit!*****


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm definitely considering the GC deal . . . . .

There's a lot of stuff going on with the Birthday Party/Prime Day.

Besides all the specials and lightning deals . . . there are discounts on just general things . . . . I was looking for a particular style of pants and found it and got a 15% discount as a Prime Member. TODAY ONLY apparently . . . so if there's anything else you've had on your list, today is a good day to buy it!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Rats! It says the GC deal ended at 3:00 am. Guess I'll have to keep an eye on things. Maybe they'll open this up again although it doesn't show up on any of the "upcoming" lists.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.

Was still live for me just a little bit ago. 


Go to the main page at Amazon and scroll down . . .


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

This is what I'm getting. Maybe I'm doing something wrong; wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It said I was getting the credit  at about 7:30 central time when I  ordered.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Arrrggggghhhhhh! Now it's working.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Worked for me just now.  It was like free money, given that its amazon. I plan on just sticking the gift card balance in my account as soon as it shows up tomorrow so I don't have to worry about it. I just wanted my free $10.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got the $75 as I didn't see the $45. But I always put gift cards on my account anyway so this is an extra $10.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Same $75 was the cheapest available, so its what I went for. It was straightforward though. I can afford it, I'll get it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Just in case some don't know this. If you got this offer the $10 comes in a promo code in the email. You have to add this code yourself. If its physical you just add it in the cart. But today I wanted to buy the Poldark instant video season pass. You can apply if for instant video and it also applied it for mp3. I just copied that code from the email and then on the instant video page, there is a small link under the prices something about add promotional code or check or such thing. That opens a promo listing with different fields like mp3, instant video, etc. I added the code there. I thought it didn't take as I got a red x. So initially I went to the regular gift card section and tried to add there, but it didn't take. Its not a gift card. But when I went back to my instant video, the $10 were now filled in the fields for the instant video and also in the mp3. The same $10, not both. Just whatever you want to get. 

So I got the $10 off the Poldark. So either shopping cart item or like I did for instant video. 

Remember to use the code before august 29th 2015


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I tried to use my $10 and it said it wasn't eligible on the purchase. Does anyone know if there are restrictions on what you can get with it? Or should I contact customer service?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is what it said


> In order to qualify for the promotional credit, you must: (1) be a member of Amazon Prime; (2) purchase at least $45 in Amazon.com Gift Card multipacks in a single order at Amazon.com on July 15, 2015; and (3) enter the promotional code "PRIMEGCS" in the "Gift Cards & Promotional Codes" box when you check out.
>  Purchase must be for at least $45 in GC multipacks.
>  Offer valid on GCs purchased at Amazon.com on July 15, 2015.
>  For qualifying purchases, a promotional code of $10 ("Promo Code") will be sent within one (1) day to the email address associated with the Amazon.com account used to purchase the GCs.
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/gp/promotions/details/A1KDSSVCUOOW?ref_=pe_1534260_143774440


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have been foiled using it a couple of times because the item was sold by a third-party vendor. Even items shipped by Amazon but sold by other vendors are not eligible.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Right! Sold by other vendors shipped by amazon is what has mixed me up.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They should have just made this into a regular gift card code. Easy to use on anything.


----------

